# Dave's 20 Gallon Community



## dgaplin (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is my 20 gallon community tank so far.

-7 danios (4 zebra, 3 blue)
-5 neon tetras
-2 peppered cory cats
-1 blue dwarf gourami 

I have a mixture of live and plastic plants. Eventually i'll go all real. 

Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice looking tank


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

looks nice. I'm afraid the two plants with stripy leaves are ribbon plant which although often sold for the aquarium are not true aquatics and will eventually die from being submerged like that, they do better as an ordinary house plant.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good and really new. How long have you had fish in it?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Looks good and really new. How long have you had fish in it?


That's a good question.


----------



## dgaplin (Apr 9, 2012)

snail said:


> looks nice. I'm afraid the two plants with stripy leaves are ribbon plant which although often sold for the aquarium are not true aquatics and will eventually die from being submerged like that, they do better as an ordinary house plant.


Good to know! I got them from Petco and they were submerged at the store already. What are some easy plants that you would recommend?


----------



## dgaplin (Apr 9, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Looks good and really new. How long have you had fish in it?


I started the tank about three months ago. Cycled with 4 zebras. Starting adding more fish a few at a time after about one month. I just added the live plants.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Easy plants depend on the light you have,but most are mosses,java ferns,anubias,crypts,some ludwigias and a few other stem plants.


----------



## dgaplin (Apr 9, 2012)

I have an Aqueon 15watt T8 18" fluorescent bulb. It also says full spectrum.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That's very low light for a planted tank. A lot of plants need more light than that but anubias, java moss, marimo balls, java fern and crypts should do okay.


----------



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

I've read that the corys do better in larger groups and that they are a schooler and should be in at least groups of 3-6.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Moss is a cool low light plant.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

very pretty, like thhe set up and the fish choices!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Stay away from the cheapest plants. In general, they need more light and more tlc than the medium price ones. Look for Cryptocorynes, java ferns or other low light plants. Crypts especially will grow like crazy if they like your set up.


----------



## dgaplin (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I'll pick up crypts and java ferns on the next visit. Also, i'll get a couple more cory cats to get them schooling.


----------



## dgaplin (Apr 9, 2012)

What type of plant is this? Anubias? I have two in my tank.


----------

